# History of the Meanings of the Word Παρουσία



## Alexander2

The primary meaning of the word παρουσία is shown in the lexicons to be “presence.” The word is used with this meaning in a lot of ancient writings. But the lexicons also give a second meaning—“coming.” The word παρουσία is often rendered as “coming” in Bible translations. Does anyone know why and how the word acquired the second meaning “coming” in ancient times?


----------



## Acestor

Here’s something from Vine's Expository Dictionary:


3. _parousia_ (3952), lit., “a presence,” _para_, “with,” and _ousia_, “being” (from _eimi_, “to be”), denotes both an “arrival” and a consequent “presence with.” For instance, in a papyrus letter a lady speaks of the necessity of her _parousia _in a place in order to attend to matters relating to her property there. Paul speaks of his _parousia _in Philippi, Phil. 2:12 (in contrast to his _apousia_, “his absence”; see Absence). Other words denote “the arrival” (see _eisodos_ and _eleusis_, above). _Parousia_ is used to describe the presence of Christ with His disciples on the Mount of Transfiguration, 2 Pet. 1:16. When used of the return of Christ, at the rapture of the church, it signifies, not merely His momentary “coming” for His saints, but His presence with them from that moment until His revelation and manifestation to the world. In some passages the word gives prominence to the beginning of that period, the course of the period being implied, 1 Cor. 15:23; 1 Thess. 4:15; 5:23; 2 Thess. 2:1; Jas. 5:7-8; 2 Pet. 3:4. In some, the course is prominent, Matt. 24:3, 37; 1 Thess. 3:13; 1 John 2:28; in others the conclusion of the period, Matt. 24:27; 2 Thess. 2:8.


----------



## Alexander2

Thank you for the information. I am familiar with what is stated in Vines’s dictionary. Although the primary meaning of the word _parousia _is shown to be “presence,” it is often translated as “coming” in Bible translations. There are also other ancient writings where the context makes it plain that a coming is referred to. Therefore, I need to know why the word came to be used with the meaning “coming” in some contexts despite having “presence” as the primary definition.


----------



## Perseas

Alexander2 said:


> Therefore, I need to know why the word came to be used with the meaning “coming” in some contexts despite having “presence” as the primary definition.


Also in English, in specific contexts "coming" works similarly to "presence". For example:
_Your presence here is important to us.
Your coming here is important to us.
_
Another English word that comes to my mind is "appearance"_ --> _"to come into existence, to show up".


----------



## sotos

Παρουσία is the noun of the verb πάρειμι, which has also the meaning of "coming, arriving" Henry George Liddell, Robert Scott,  A Greek-English Lexicon, π , παρεγχειρ-έω , πάρειμι  This meaning is older than the N.Testament.


----------



## Alexander2

In the modern Greek language, does the word _parousia _mean "presence" only?


----------



## Perseas

Alexander2 said:


> In the modern Greek language, does the word _parousia _mean "presence" only?


Presence, attendance.

The Second Coming/Advent is called Δευτέρα Παρουσία.


----------



## Alexander2

Perseas said:


> The Second Coming/Advent is called Δευτέρα Παρουσία.



Is the phrase “Δευτέρα Παρουσία” used interchangeably with the phrase “Δεύτερη Έλευση”?


----------



## Perseas

Alexander2 said:


> Is the phrase “Δευτέρα Παρουσία” used interchangeably with the phrase “Δεύτερη Έλευση”?


I am familiar only with “Δευτέρα Παρουσία” (I wouldn't use “Δεύτερη Έλευση”), but Ι can understand that “Δεύτερη Έλευση” refers to the same event. (Short answer: Yes).
But "έλευση" and "παρουσία" are different.


----------



## Alexander2

There is also another word which means “coming”—έλευσις. What is the difference between έλευσις and έλευση?


----------



## konos

Έλευσις is the archaic form, έλευση is demotic.


----------



## Αγγελος

Not to be confused with Ελευσίς= Ελευσίνα, an industrial suburb of Athens, famous for the cult of Demeter in ancient times


----------

